# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Vijftien kilo vermageren met het pronokaldieet

## FRANCOIS580

*Ben jij één van de velen die al jarenlang vechten tegen overgewicht? Heb je al alles geprobeerd om al die overtollige kilo's aan lichaamsgewicht definitief overboord te gooien, maar was alles tevergeefs? Overweeg dan zéker het Pronokal dieet, hét superdieet dat je in amper één maand tijd maar liefst vijftien kilo doet afvallen. 
Sinds allerlei prominenten uit de politiek en de showbizz bekendmaakten dat hij dankzij dit dieet maar liefst vijftien kilo lichter werd in amper één maand tijd, is dit pronokaldieet bij ons een stevige opmars gestart. Wat zijn de basisprincipes van dit zogenoemde superdieet, en is het wel gezond om in zo'n korte tijdspanne zoveel gewicht te verliezen? Met wat moet je rekening houden om dit dieet wél tot een goede einde te brengen?* 



*(Francois580)*


Pronokal is een dieet dat vanuit Spanje onze richting kwam overgewaaid. Het betreft een proteïnedieet, dat nu al een kwart miljoen Spanjaarden in een razendsnel tempo eindelijk hun streefgewicht deed bereiken. Van het overbekende jojo effect is hier geen sprake. Eens op zijn gezond gewicht, blijft dit ook behouden. Volgens alle voedingsdeskundigen gaat het hier niet om de zoveelste stunt van een of andere handige reclamejongen, maar is het wel degelijk een gezond dieet. Dit pronokaldieet is samengesteld door de Spaanse professor Augusti Molins. In zijn privé- kliniek in Barfcelona volgen duizenden Spanjaarden zijn proteïnedieet. Ze werden allemaal individueel begeleid door dokters, diëtisten, bewegingsspecialisten en zelfs door psychologen indien nodig. Het pronokaldieet van professor Molins is nu de wereld aan het veroveren, en geniet ook bij ons steeds meer aanhangers.


*Leeftijd speelt belangrijke rol* 


Bij het pronokaldieet speelt je leeftijd een belangrijke rol. Om dit dieet te mogen volgen mag je niet jonger zijn dan zestien, en ouderen boven de 65 zijn eveneens uitgesloten. 
Vooraleer met het pronokaldieet te starten, wordt je aan een grondig medisch onderzoek onderworpen. Daarbij wordt nagegaan of zowel je lever als je nieren in optimale conditie zijn. Tijdens het pronokaldieet worden immers zogenoemde ketonlichamen aangemaakt, noodzakelijk om al je overtollig vet af te breken. 


*Streefgewicht volgens Molins* *.../...*


Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...n-met-het.html

----------


## sietske763

het proteine dieet is allang bekend hier in heel het land, gewoon alle KH weglaten en eiwitten gaan eten of drinken in een shake.
en het dr frank dieet is hetzelfde principe.

----------


## sietske763

en je kan keto sticks kopen in de apotheek om te meten of je lichaam in ketose is.........

----------


## ladietjelee

Voor blijvend resultaat kun je veel beter Appesat gebruiken. Daarmee eet je normaal maar minder, is de natuurlijke maagballon en ontworpen door artsen in Engeland. Genomen een half uur vóór voedsel, werkt het door het stimuleren van de hongersensoren in de maagwand, die een signaal sturen naar de hersenen dat zegt dat de maag vol is, en dat is belangrijk als u wilt afvallen.Omdat Appesat actief is in je maag voor, tijdens en na het eten, verhoogt het aantal 'buik vol' berichten verzonden naar uw hersenen - waardoor u dat “buikvolgevoel” aanzienlijk veel langer voelt. En dat is de sleutel tot een goede afvalrace die u gaat winnen! Appesat is geen maaltijdvervanger. Het is gewoon een natuurlijk vezelproduct op basis van ingrediënten die speciaal zijn ontworpen om u te helpen aan een voller gevoel waardoor u minder eet. Een natuurlijke maagballon, het verlaat het lichaam ook weer op de natuurlijke manier…mooier kan het niet! Appesat bevat een speciale soort zeewier die zorgvuldig werd geoogst van boerderijen aan de Franse Atlantische kust. Appesat stelt mensen in staat om succesvol gezonde nieuwe eetgewoonten aan te leren en die kan worden gehandhaafd op een permanente basis. Tot nu toe nog alleen in Engeland verkrijgbaar, maar vorig jaar van vakantie meegenomen en met succes zelf gebruikt maar heb nu nog paar pakjes over, dus als er iemand belangstelling heeft, mail me maar.

----------

